# My first colonscopy was yesterday



## Hbaum73 (Aug 8, 2002)

Hi there, I have been reading this board for months now in anticipation of my first colonoscopy. Well I had it yesterday and I can say that the procedure itself was not bad. My anesthisiolgist made sure that I "slept" the entire time. I woke up 20 mins after the end of the procedure and went home. The worst part of the experience, as you have heard before, is the prep the night before. Just make sure you have plenty of clear liquids to drink so that you don't get dehydrated. Thanks to all who shared their experiences with us, I know it helped me prepare for my day.


----------



## Nilda (Aug 8, 2002)

Glad you had a more pleasant experience than I had with my last (3rd) colonoscopy. For some reason the doctor obviously thought I only needed to be relaxed...I'm not certain what was administered for pain, but I was awake for the experience. I complained of terrible pain inside my abdomin during the procedure...I was told to just try to relax, be still, and it would be over quickly as possible. I WILL change gastroenterologist!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Still happy for you.


----------



## vikee (Feb 5, 2000)

Glad it went well for you! I agree knowing what to expect does help!This Forum is great!


----------



## Julee (Jun 10, 2002)

Glad to hear it went okay!!


----------

